# EXAM WEEKEND



## Road Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a reminder I will close the website down Friday through late Monday due to the test this weekend.

We wish you the best of luck on the exam and enjoy the weekend off!

We close the board to minimize someone doing something stupid like posting an exam question and getting their exam invalidated!

Good Luck


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

:true:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck to all exam takers this weekend! Stay strong, stay focused. :thumbs:


----------



## LEEDengineer (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the site. This site has been a great resource in my prep over the past year... it all goes down in 36 hours. Good luck to everyone else out there taking it Friday, and thanks again to all of the site members who shared their advice and experience.

:appl:


----------



## maryannette (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wongdaisiu (Apr 7, 2011)

Well...good luck to all future PEs. Some of your sadistic brethren will be right here when you get back to start the hazing process. Just remember to take it all in stride, and it's part of the initiation process...=)


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck to all


----------



## DannyV (Apr 7, 2011)

I want to say thank you EB I feel ready for the test and thanks all you I was able to direct my attention to the right study material..... I'll enjoy the weekend off wether I pass or fail... LOL

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## chaocl (Apr 7, 2011)

Good Luck.

"Just Do It"


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

Good Luck All

Board is off (excpet for mods and stuff)

Relax after the exam this weekend! Dont second guess yourself, its a long wait!!!!!!!!

Well be back open early next week...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll be opening the site up later today..

around lunch will be Veteran Memebers, followed by senior members, and then memebrs towards the end of the day

this is done to help prevent someone from leaking exam information, and hopefully by the end of the day most will have forgotten the questions on the exam and wont feel the need to type them down here...


----------

